# E3 2015 Grievance Thread



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

come here 2 express ur grievance over ur E3 sadness of things that didnt happen


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 16, 2015)

No Sonic Boom: Fire & Ice !

/sarcasm


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2015)

No backwards compatibility for PS4


----------



## Cress (Jun 16, 2015)

Why does everything come next year?


----------



## Autaven (Jun 16, 2015)

I really think Nintendo was bad this year. There isn't one thing on the Direct that I'm excited for (aside from Happy Home Design, but that's not exactly news).


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2015)

yes hello no animal crossing wii u i tihnk u all need this now


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

I have came here to say, SCREW YOU NINTENDO I DONT WANT YOUR NEW 3DS ANYMORE ALL I WANTED WAS AC WII U AND NO GO AWAY NEVER AGAIN NINTENDO


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2015)

NO AC WII U

NO TTYD REMASTER OR NEW PAPER MARIO FOR WII U 

NOTHING THAT EXCITES ME AT ALL 

smfh gdi


----------



## Rasumii (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm pretty annoyed they are doing part of the Treehouse right now when this time should have been used to showcase upcoming games.

I think they dropped the ball a little this year. Plus the "AC Wii U" was really disappointing.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

No Gamecube Games.

That was the only thing I hope they will announce.

(Honestly, I knew they weren't going to announce a Wii U Animal Crossing game this year.)


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 16, 2015)

No AC Wii U or Mother 3 translation


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo's was very underwhelming. Really the only thing that has me hyped is Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> No AC Wii U or* Mother 3 translation*


YES.

I want that to happen so bad.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

E3 in general was always underwhelming for everyone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

People gotta stop expecting so much from these events. You're setting yourself up for disappointment that way.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 16, 2015)

No Animal Crossing for Wii U.. er.. No MAIN SERIES Animal Crossing for Wii U game. Dammit Nintendo. 

Overall I'm only hyped for Paper Jam and Triforce Heroes, two 3DS titles...


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 16, 2015)

No release date for KH3. T.T


----------



## WonderK (Jun 16, 2015)

The spinoffs drove me over the edge a bit. Disappointed that there wasn't Zelda gameplay. I just feel that this Nintendo E3 event just wasn't up to par compared to last years.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> No Gamecube Games.
> 
> That was the only thing I hope they will announce.
> 
> (Honestly, I knew they weren't going to announce a Wii U Animal Crossing game this year.)



I agree with this, but the Gamecube games don't seem popular enough. Maybe they might announce GC eShop releases during the rest of the summer or fall.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree with this, but the Gamecube games don't seem popular enough. Maybe they might announce GC eShop releases during the rest of the summer or fall.



the gamecube has a lot of gems in it and even if it wasn't popular they could do it for the core fans, there's still hope though....I guess...


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2015)

Everything except Mario & Luigi Paper Jam and Zelda Tri Force in Nintendo's direct today 8(


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> the gamecube has a lot of gems in it and even if it wasn't popular they could do it for the core fans, there's still hope though....I guess...



I'm not sure if they are any interested into eshop releases of older games either. Maybe they didn't want to talk about it in the E3.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 16, 2015)

E3 grievance: NINTENDO'S ENTIRE CONFERENCE. HOW COULD THEY MESS UP THAT BADLY.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 16, 2015)

Uhhhh, I never expected AC, I mean everyone kind of said that most of that team was working on Splatoon, so that wasn't surprising in the slightest. The only thing that really strikes me as weird is the Mario and Luigi Paper Jam. I'm a fan of both series as a whole, and I don't really know how to feel about it. I just don't think they belong together, it's a very strange crossover. I mean, I'll accept it, I would rather have it than nothing at all, but I do hope they don't put the Sticker Star version of Paper Mario into it, that would be horrendous.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

NieR 2 developed by Platinum cleansed my palate of the Nintendo Disaster.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

I just realized something.


Nintendo has been teasing that they're making a major third party partnership at E3. Many of us pretty much knew it was going to be something to do with Capcom, either Nintendo getting the Megaman franchise, something to do with Street Fighter seemed likely given Ryu in Smash, more Monster Hunter perhaps? Hell, maybe even Nintendo revealing that they took advantage of Capcom making themselves available to be bought out via a majority of their stock late last year.


Ladies and gentlemen, that big third party reveal we were looking forward to?


The thing they hyped up to be something big for the company?


Skylanders....







....Mother ****ing Skylanders...



I'm not even going to flip a table. I'm just going to sit here and look disgruntled.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> 
> Nintendo has been teasing that they're making a major third party partnership at E3. Many of us pretty much knew it was going to be something to do with Capcom, either Nintendo getting the Megaman franchise, something to do with Street Fighter seemed likely given Ryu in Smash, more Monster Hunter perhaps? Hell, maybe even Nintendo revealing that they took advantage of Capcom making themselves available to be bought out via a majority of their stock late last year.
> ...




Why... Why Skylanders...


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

*TURBO CHARGED DONKEY KONG*


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Ramza said:


> *TURBO CHARGED DONKEY KONG*



A new Donkey Kong game?


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

Ramza said:


> *TURBO CHARGED DISAPPOINTMENT*





Fixed that for ya!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> Fixed that for ya!



I'm guessing you don't want to flip a table because your computer lies on that very desk?


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

Riley said:


> A new Donkey Kong game?



No. a* TURBO CHARGE* Donkey Kong figure for Skylanders


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Ramza said:


> No. a* TURBO CHARGE* Donkey Kong figure for Skylanders



Oh, okay.  Wasn't sure what you were talking about.


----------



## Tao (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm guessing you don't want to flip a table because your computer lies on that very desk?



...That may have something to do with it...


I'll just go to IKEA tomorrow and flip all the tables to make up for tonight.


----------



## Murray (Jun 16, 2015)

ac spinoff on wii u before a full game? byebye acwiiu forever rip in piece


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> ...That may have something to do with it...
> 
> 
> I'll just go to IKEA tomorrow and flip all the tables to make up for tonight.



Lol, IKEA will be like "hey, what did we do wrong?"


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

Not so quietly disappointed about the lack of Pokemon Z. I kinda figured it wouldn't happen, but man.

Sads.


----------



## Blaziken257 (Jun 17, 2015)

This year's E3 was disappointing; in fact, it's one of the worst that I can remember in years. It's a shame, since I enjoyed Nintendo's E3 presentations in 2013 and 2014. Star Fox Zero looks promising, and so does Super Mario Maker, but those were already revealed last year, so they aren't surprises to me. As for everything else, it feels like Nintendo's primary goal was to troll fans, as opposed to releasing good games.

- Nintendo revealed the first Metroid game in five years, since Other M came out. Oh wait... it's a spin-off soccer game. Because the first thing that people think of when they think of Metroid is... soccer. Great.

- By far the biggest slap in the face was the Animal Crossing game for the Wii U. I had long hoped for an AC game for the Wii U... but what I wasn't hoping for was a spin-off! One that plays like Mario Party, no less. I lost interest in Mario Party since 2005, back when it used to be milked every year. And it relies so heavily on luck that it really isn't fun to play. So seeing an AC game that plays like Mario Party did not make me happy at all.

Not only that, but as the title implies, it relies heavily on amiibos. Amiibos are the dumbest idea that Nintendo has come up with in years. Not only are they difficult to find anywhere (without forking over a lot of money to scalpers), but they're essentially a paywall -- you need them to access content locked in the game. It's no better than controversial on-disk DLC. And there are so many of these things that it's nearly impossible to collect them all. Needless to say, I never wasted my money of any of them, and I never will. I hate that Nintendo is shoving this garbage down our throats more and more. It seems that they focus on amiibos more than games nowadays. (For the record, even if Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival had a Caroline or a Celia amiibo (my two favorite villagers), I still would never bother with them.)

Why Nintendo thought this was a better idea than a New Leaf successor is way beyond me. It seems that Nintendo is starting to milk this franchise as much as possible (especially when they're coming out with Happy Home Designer). I fear that the Animal Crossing series will return to the slump that it was in from 2005-2012 (thanks to Wild World and City Folk). It's really a shame... I wanted to see a proper Animal Crossing game in HD which would make good use of the GamePad. But it looks like it will never happen now... I've ranted about this enough, so let's move on.

- Many franchises were missing. While the lack of Pok?mon doesn't bother me much (since we get a game every year now), I would at least liked to see DLC in OR/AS like the Battle Frontier. F-Zero, Wario Land, and Donkey Kong were also missing, and I may be forgetting some others as well. Oh, and no Mother 3 either, which I'm sure that some people were hoping for.

- There's still no announcement of the small New 3DS in North America.

That's most of why I was disappointed, though there are probably other things that I'm not thinking of at the moment...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm not going to discuss the amiibo festival problem any further, but here's a question. Why do you hate Skylanders? Is there anything wrong with it?


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 17, 2015)

No Animal Crossing Wii U...I was looking forward to better Wi-Fi and HD Pietro...

Also No Sonic...(>n<)_/


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

JonDoesAThing said:


> Also No Sonic...(>n<)_/



You can always play Freedom Planet in the meantime...


----------



## Javocado (Jun 17, 2015)

wtf it wasn't that bad they gave tips on how to get past world 1-1 in super mario bros!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not going to discuss the amiibo festival problem any further, but here's a question. Why do you hate Skylanders? Is there anything wrong with it?



Nothing's wrong with it.  It's just that not that many people like Skylanders, and when Nintendo revealed the third party they were working with was Skylanders, well, people were angry.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2015)

why did they need more transformation .. thats what they been doing for the last 20 years :O


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJuHDBueT0

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pretty much this year's e3


----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2015)

surprised they didnt disable comments in amiibo festival, but in other videos.. ^^;
if the style of ac wiiu or ac nx  looks anything like amiibo festival i'm done.. xD
and im not even interested in ac wiiu

also why would they mention the NX now, while not showing any good games. making it seem like they are keeping them for nx next year. sending the message that wiiu is dead, right after lots of people gogt excited again for wiiu with the launch of splatoon.. seems crazy..


----------



## June (Jun 17, 2015)

twewy sequel where :<


----------



## shunishu (Jun 17, 2015)

hachi said:


> twewy sequel where :<


what's twewy?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 17, 2015)

shunishu said:


> also why would they mention the NX now, while not showing any good games. making it seem like they are keeping them for nx next year. sending the message that wiiu is dead, right after lots of people gogt excited again for wiiu with the launch of splatoon.. seems crazy..



I agree. The Wii U has only been out for a little over 2 years now and there's already talk about this NX system. I thought the Wii U was finally heading in the right direction too with all the new games they're releasing. I blame the Wii U's bad marketing for its bad start on sales, but also they didn't start out with enough exclusive big game titles to the point where people just had to have one.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 17, 2015)

shunishu said:


> what's twewy?



twewy = the world ends with you


----------



## Tao (Jun 17, 2015)

Blaziken257 said:


> - Nintendo revealed the first Metroid game in five years, since Other M came out. Oh wait... it's a spin-off soccer game. Because the first thing that people think of when they think of Metroid is... soccer. Great.



As somebody who keeps referring to it as 'Metroid:Superstar Soccer Adventure', I think it's a bit unfair to literally say that's all it is.

I'm just focusing on one small detail to mock because it's funny, but it's probably nothing more than an ignorable minigame...The game actually looks to be as much of of a soccer game as Banjo-Tooie was an FPS, as Final Fantasy X was a sports title or as much as DK:Tropical Freeze was a Flappy Bird clone.




Apple2012 said:


> I'm not going to discuss the amiibo festival problem any further, but here's a question. Why do you hate Skylanders? Is there anything wrong with it?



I don't actually have a problem with Skylanders. In fact, I actually thought it was kinda neat when they showed it and may end up buying it just to play as DK.


The problem came hours later when I thought to myself "Wait a minute, who was the big third party partnership they were talking about for E3? Did I miss that? Wait...Was...Was it Skylanders? ...Really?"


It's like being told somebody is going to give you something really delicious for your dinner, something you don't usually have but you'll love. You sit there wondering what it could be all day and it turns out it's just beans on toast.
Yea, I like beans on toast but yano...It's not exactly a mixed grill.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 17, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why does everything come next year?



IKR?  I want Fire Emblem: Fates YESTERDAY! D: Why the heck do we have to wait 6+ months more than Japan? *Sigh* I get translations and all, but... ._. Even so. At LEAST its release THIS year would be nice.



Danielkang2 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSJuHDBueT0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pretty much this year's e3



Oh gosh I lol'd so hard X'DDD

---
As for the AC game, I'm kinda disappointed with that, but I don't have a WII U so I don't feel like I'm missing much. >u> Not really excited for anything for the rest of this year, which is nice for my wallet but kinda bleh. :/ Oh well, guess I'll just play what I have... ._.

...at least the AC Amiibos are cute, I guess... Q_Q //OTL


----------



## matt (Jun 17, 2015)

I am crying so hard

But Zelda
Pokemon MD
Mario maker

Dries my tears a little


----------



## Bowie (Jun 17, 2015)

I was really hoping Valve would do something this year. Officially announcing a game like Half-Life 3 would've been perfect for this time of year. Assuming they've developed at least some of it, they could've teased it and released it next year or something.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 17, 2015)

Nintendo and I are officially breaking up. Hope we can still be friends sometime in the future though.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Nintendo and I are officially breaking up. Hope we can still be friends sometime in the future though.



Lol it was too much of a long-distance relationship.


----------



## Bosca (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm actually sad Mario Strikers isn't a thing. Tennis is cute tho.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

Bosca said:


> I'm actually sad Mario Strikers isn't a thing. Tennis is cute tho.



I know.  :/ Mario Strikers would of been so awesome.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 18, 2015)

tokkio said:


> twewy = the world ends with you



I've heard of that game. Is it any good?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I've heard of that game. Is it any good?



Never heard of it.  Wondering the same question.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I've heard of that game. Is it any good?





Space Dandy said:


> Never heard of it.  Wondering the same question.



well honestly.... I haven't played it yet lol I was planning to buy it since I've only seen positive things about it and it frequently appeared on _recommended ds games_ lists, but sadly it has become quite rare over here T__T I've only watched some parts of it through an LP on youtube and it does looks really good!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 18, 2015)

too much zelda Games in this world I swear


----------



## bloomwaker (Jun 18, 2015)

Nintendo's Digital Event opening was really great, but aside from that, I found myself going either "Oh, that's neat!" or "Not really interested." It wasn't the same feeling I got from last year's. If only they could have saved Ryu, Roy, and Lucas for then. I love that they have Directs frequently and that they made them available so soon, but their Digital Event could have used a bit of "umph". 

I'm definitely into Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer and Fire Emblem Fates, among other thins. I think the lineup is actually decent, there's a lot of releases set for this year. I just think there could have been more, or the presentation was not all there. When it was over I thought, "oh, is that it?"

Still, all those really nice amiibo...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 18, 2015)

I was disappointed by the Star Fox Zero trailer. I was hoping it would be like Star Fox Assault where you're not stuck in a vehicle the entire time.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 18, 2015)

No new main Pokemon game (I am not counting Super Mystery Dungeon; it's a spinoff, it doesn't count), or any DLC for previous games (X/Y, mostly, with the two moves Zygarde can learn which isn't official yet, as well as Volcanion's data and all the locked doors in the Lumiose Badlands).

No DLC for AC:NL to fix the severely limited dialogue with the villagers.  If nothing else (there are other improvements I'd like to see, yes), I'd really like a fix for that.  I talk to each villager once a day and then never again because of how many times they repeat the same lines depending on their personality type.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I was disappointed by the Star Fox Zero trailer. I was hoping it would be like Star Fox Assault where you're not stuck in a vehicle the entire time.



You are the vehicle, now act like the vehicle!  Pew pew pew


----------



## mintellect (Jun 22, 2015)

AC GameCube for virtual console...?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also AC Wii U but I knew that wasn't gonna release

Unlike most I'm actually pretty excited for HHD and aP


----------

